# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  A Stolen Life: A Memoir -  Dugard, Jaycee

## MIke R

this books comes out next week....I think it is going to be a very compelling read....looking forward to it....the Diane Sawyer interview this week should be good

----------


## amyb

ROOM was an excellent book. Her story and memoir  has to be incredible

----------


## MIke R

yes I enjoyed ROOM....this one is going to be gut wrenching I think

----------


## amyb

I agree. Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## andynap

I wonder if she ever sued the city and police department for not finding her after all the complaints about the yard and visits from the police and social services.

----------


## didier

the fbi should look for missing children just as if they were looking for criminals on their most wanted list.  after all, when and if we find the children, we don't have to house them and feed them and take care of them for the rest of their lives like they do when they find a criminal.  it would be a win-win situation for all of us, especially for the poor children.

----------


## JEK

Amber alerts really work -- we were in California for a week not long ago and two alerts were plastered all over the major highways. Both kids turned up quickly thanks to the details on the Amber Alert signage.

----------


## MIke R

> the fbi should look for missing children just as if they were looking for criminals on their most wanted list.  after all, when and if we find the children, we don't have to house them and feed them and take care of them for the rest of their lives like they do when they find a criminal.  it would be a win-win situation for all of us, especially for the poor children.



the perv would be a very lucky person if the police found them before I did.....and than I can go on trial for my crime of passion and  not be innocent, but also not be guilty, and walk because my lawyer created a great smokescreen with the jury, for me  to exit stage left on....LOL

----------


## Dennis

...and except for this post, probably got away with it.

----------


## MIke R

LOL....nah...still would...the system is built for it

----------


## Dennis

The next jury will be wise to it.

Trust Me.

----------


## andynap

Only if your parents and sister abused you

----------


## MIke R

> The next jury will be wise to it.
> 
> Trust Me.




they said that after OJ

----------


## MIke R

> Only if your parents and sister abused you




they did and I deserved everything I got..

trust me....LOL

----------


## Eve

> I wonder if she ever sued the city and police department for not finding her after all the complaints about the yard and visits from the police and social services.



Isn't that a given?

----------


## NYCFred

> Originally Posted by Andynap
> 
> I wonder if she ever sued the city and police department for not finding her after all the complaints about the yard and visits from the police and social services.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a given?



Nah. Read the fine print...

One of the arguments for having a gun is that the police have no legal responsibility to protect you. 

Get mugged, can't sue the cops. 

Not their yob.

----------


## tim

Just finished _A Stolen Life. _ It was a very interesting read.  At a little less than 200 pages including some photos, I breezed right through it on my NOOK.

----------

